# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ردود تصريحات الحضري الاخيرة من موقع مصري

## امام اباتي

* قرر الحارس الدولي عصام الحضري الرحيل عن نادي المريخ السوداني فور انتهاء مشوار الفريق في بطولة شرق ووسط إفريقيا للأندية "سيكافا".
 وقال الحضري عبر موقعه الرسمي: "اتمنى أن تتفهم جماهير وإدارة النادي أن بطولة سيكافا هى أخر مشواري مع المريخ".
 وتابع "عقب انتهاء مشوار البطولة ساتقدم بعروض رسمية للنادي للبت فيها وأتمنى أن يتم الموافقة علي أحدهم".
 وأكدت تقارير صحفية إنجليزية اهتمام أندية ليشستر سيتي وويجان أثلتيك وبلاكبرن روفرز بضم صاحب الـ38 عاما مطلع الموسم المقبل.
 وأضاف الحضري "لا أنكر ما فعله جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ لحل مشكلتي مع  الفيفا ،ولكنني أرغب فقط في أن أوضح أنني سددت الغرامة من جيبي الخاص ولم  يتحملها عني المريخ".
 ومنذ تركه للأهلي عقب كأس أمم إفريقيا 2008 لم يذق الحضري طعم الاستقرار  منتقلا في رحلة إلى سيون السويسري ومنه إلى الإسماعيلي ثم الزمالك وأخيرا  المريخ.
 وأتم الملقب بالسد العالي "اكن كل احترام وتقدير لجماهير المريخ ومجلس  إدارته ولكنني بالفعل غير قادر على الاستمرار وهذا أمر لا يتعارض مع  احترامي لتعاقدي مع زعيم الكرة السودانية".

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*                              اول رد
والله الواحد نفسه ف بطيخه هههههه ربنا يوفقك ف اي نادي بس
 انا شايف  ان العروض الانجليزيه دي واسعه  منك حبتين والله انا اتمنالك التوفيق ياحسن  حارس ف مصر وافريقيا ،،،،،،،مصراوي عايش بره مصر وبيعشق ترابها 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*                                   البعدو:
والله ياحضرى انا من اكتر الناس الى بتحبك كحارس مرمى واكبر دليل انى  بطلت اشجع الاهلى فريقى بعد مانت سبته ومبقتش اتفرج تانى على الاهلى عشانك  لانى اكتشفت انى كنت بشجع الاهلى عشانك انت وكنت زعلان من الى عملوه معاك  الاداره والجمهور وقررت ابطل اشجعهم..بس بجد ياحضرى كنت معاك انك تحترف  ولكن من فتره للتانيه اكتشفت انك هوائى واى فكره تيجى على دماغك تعملها وكل  شويه تروح نادى وتقول هاعمل واسوى ومع اول عرض جديد تروح تفكر تروح النادى  ده وتقول نفس التصريحات وهكذا..والله ياحضرى انت احسن حارس فى تاريخ مصر  وافريقيا بس دماغك مودياك فى داهيه..طالما اخدت قرار تروح نادى يبقى تكمل  للاخر مش كل شهرين تقول مش قادر اكمل..خلاص يبقى قبل ماتروح تدرس الامر  بشكل تام عشان ماتجيش تقول خلاص مش قادر وعايز اروح نادى تانى..حرام عليك  نفسك مبقاش فى العمر الكروى بقية

انشر الله يكرمك
مدريدى كبير ومشجع للمان سيتى واليوفنتوس حبيب قلبى

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*                    بعدو:
يا خساره يا حضرى .. دماغك مبهدلاك اووى
ربنا يهديك لنفسك
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*  لا ياراجل 


الحضري: لست قادرا على مقاومة ريحة اليوروهات 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

* 
                      البعدو:
أنا كنت في دمياط من كام يوم وشفت يافطة مكتوب عليها ........كفر البطيخ
قلت أشتري بطيخة أكولها..هههههههههه
بس كان طعمها حلو ...

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*                          البعدو:
هذا جزاء م يتجرأ ع الاهلي . . . اللهم لا شماته ف افضل حارس رأته عيني .

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*              البعدو:
مش شايف انه كفايه يا حضري ؟

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شكرا ياامام 
والله فعلا ياهدري دماغك حتوديك في ستين داهيه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور يا امام و يا هدري دربك اخضر اتخارج بس
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لو يقدر يدفع العاوزنو ربنا يسهل عليه ولو ما بقدر احسن يطم خشمو عليه وينقطنا بسكاتو 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله ي حضري انت لا تستحقنا فاذهب رضي الله عليك
بس ما تنسي تدفع الغرامة
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*يتخارج كيف سايبة و اللا سايبة
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياريت   مجلس  الأداره   يعى   الدرس   ويلتزم   بحديث  عبد الله  حسن  عيسى   اللى   صرح   به   فى  

جرائد   اليوم  ,,,   وسئ  الحضرى   ده   يدفع    كل   المبالغ   العليه   وقشة   ماتعتر    له  ,,,   وأى نادى

فى  أروبا   بفكر   يتعاقد   مع   لاعب  عمره   38   عام   فبركه   من  سئ   الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

  ,,,   وسئ  الحضرى   ده   يدفع    كل   المبالغ   العليه   وقشة   ماتعتر    له  ,,,   وأى نادى

فى  أروبا   بفكر   يتعاقد   مع   لاعب  عمره   38   عام   فبركه   من  سئ   الحضرى




صحيح والله معاهو شديد
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*متى يتعلم الوالي من اخطائه .. تاني عرب ما ديرين
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

متى يتعلم الوالي من اخطائه .. تاني عرب ما ديرين




ثورة التغيير بدأت ياود المأمون
*

----------


## jafaros

*مفروض نديهو درس في الاخلاق ...... يقعد كنب لغاية نهاية الموسم 
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*فليذهب من حيث اتى وش النحس محمد كمال ويس قدرها يا حضرى 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعتقد ان التصريح الذي ورد في الصحف اليوم بالتزام الحضري الصمت خلال الفترة القادمة وخاصة بعد تصريح الفريق عيسى الاخير هو نتاج طبيعي لحالة الغضب التي اعترت مجلس المريخ من الحضري
ويبدو ان بعض العقلاء نصحوه بالتزام الصمت ان كان يريد الرحيل بهدوء
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*مشكور حبيبنا 

يا هدري بطل هدري
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*والله الزول ده سوابقو كتييييييره ... المان ده داير قرووووش وبس ...؟؟؟؟تسلم امام
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aziz4545a
					

والله الزول ده سوابقو كتييييييره ... المان ده داير قرووووش وبس ...؟؟؟؟تسلم امام





داير قرووووووووووش من وين مش ادوهو حقو تاني النقة في شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------

